# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann



## aver1ce (11. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

 

Wie der Titel besagt, suche ich jemanden *zuverlässigen* den ich werben kann.

Server und Fraktion ist mir relativ egal. Den Rest können wir gerne über TS/Skype klären.

 

LG


----------

